# Great evening hunting morels!



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Went to Indiana this evening to look for some morels. My buddy had been letting a patch of 30 or so yellows grow and we were going to hit that patch as soon as I got there to just to kick things off. Well, on Sunday his wife saw someone walking out of their woods. She didn't confront him since she was home alone (they live in the middle of no where) Long story short... that guy cleaned those out. I felt almost bad since my friend was sitting on them just for me and some bum came in an cleared it out. We worked the area for a good bit and it turned up 1 yellow.

Went to last years honey hole and hit pay dirt. Luckily this place is excluded enough even the worst of the worst tresspasser isn't going to find it. After we felt like we had most of'em we went and hit another place and it turned up 2 yellows (I think) Which brings me to the question.

The mushroom 5th from the bottom left smells like a morel, is hollow, I found it growing 3ft from another morel. It kinda was laying on its side where it emerged which was in the middle of a deer path. It just looks weird to me, can someone just tell me if they've ever seen a morel that looked like that?











And then here's a good picture of a black I took:


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

outstanding. beautiful black pic. textbook! the fifth one over is fine. id say it didnt come off a dead elm, like the two to the right of it. (just guessing here) was the other morel 3' away the second one over in the middle row? different tree hosts put out slightly different looking morels from what ive seen. and its consistent from year to year. if you can remember what tree was nearby you have a new tree to look for.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The vast majority of the shrooms I've been finding this year have been coming off of Ash really.

Ate some more tonight, I'll eat that other weird looking bugger tomorrow. Just needed some extra reassurrance


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> coming off of Ash really.


ahhh ok. im wrong. thanks for the info. nothing wrong with that morel im sure. i find them growing in wierd shapes when they flop over and keep growing. like when they get stuck under a branch and cant grow upright, they keep getting bigger but they keep that bent shape.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Found this little dude this evening in a woods I've never late season morel hunted in. Somehow, someway it weaseled it's way out of my bag while I was walking around... oh well hope it sheds some spores there.

Again, in 75% Ash stand.


----------

